# 656 hydro



## dalechaney (Jun 23, 2012)

Tractor will not move forward or reverse but with selector in forward and in low range it will pull itself by turning over the engine with the starter but as soon as engine fires it quits pulling. The hydraulics work, pto and lift works. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you checked for a pressure relief valve? If it was broken, it could be letting the system dump all the oil pressure. I'm not all that familiar with the Hydro tractors, so I can't tell you exactly what to look for, but I'd check the relief. Another thing could be a shaft that is slipping from a sheared key or something. Turing it over with the starter may be gentle enough to allow the shaft to spin, but when the engine fires, it starts to slip. We had that on our old Fox chopper. You could turn it over by hand and everything would spin, but when you tried running it with the tractor, the intake rollers and apron wouldn't spin. Turns out the one key in the gearbox had fallen out and the gear could spin on the shaft when under power. There was enough friction there to spin it when you turned it slowly, but the tractor simply overpowered that friction and made it slip.


----------

